# iPAQ Pocket PC



## minnesotaman

I purchased a iPAQ Pocket PC 2003 Pro. 

I would like to connect it to the Internet. How do I connect it to the Internet?

I would like to connect this device to Wifi and was told to purchase an SDIO card. Where can I buy a SDIO card for this paticular model of HP?

Please answer each question individually.

Thank you.

David


----------



## DoubleHelix

What are your expectations for Internet access on this device? It's so old, that modern we pages will not display properly. The proprietary wireless network adapter kit, if you can find it, will probably cost $50 - $100. You would also need to configure your wireless network with either no encryption or possibly WEP, which is almost as insecure. The device is too old to support WPA.


----------



## TerryNet

> How do I connect it to the Internet?


I think that Connect your Pocket PC to a WIFI Access Point is the answer.



> Where can I buy a SDIO card for this paticular model of HP?


Try Amazon, eBay, SewellDirect or any other place that show up on a search for "Wi-Fi SDIO card" (w/o the quotes).

I don't know what your purpose is, but if it is simply to have a Wi-Fi capable "pocket computer" a better choice is a newer product, such as an iPod Touch. Some of the used models are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## minnesotaman

To DoubleHelix and Terry, 

Thank you for your replies:

My intension is to just surf the Internet. Right now money is tight and to purchase an iPod, IPhone or Android with Internet capability is not possible.


----------



## DoubleHelix

If money is tight, stick to web browsing on your computer. Don't continue to throw money at an ancient PDA device. Web pages will not display as you expect on that device. The screen may be the same size as a modern smartphone or iPod, but the software is completely different.


----------



## leroys1000

There shoule be a model number on the Ipaq.
More than likely you will need the expansion pack and a compact
flash type wireless card.
Ebay is a good place to search for items for your model.


----------



## Compiler

There are Android tablets for $100 or so on newegg that will work better... but don't have much expectations like an iPad or Nexus7 Andoid. Like this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16858461001


----------



## ganjamon33

If your Ipaq has dual-slots (CF & SDIO), then I recommend buying a CF Wifi card off of Ebay. I got one for around $15 and it works quite well.

I can confirm that it suppports WPA encryption. And Opera Mini will display almost every website correctly. It's quite fast too.

Most Ipaqs are very good little devices. There are TONS of pocket pc software out there to install also. 

Good luck,

Erik


----------

